# Employer Work Permit responsibilities



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Can a Dubai employer request that it is the responsibility of a new employee to bear all costs associated with the provision of a work permit? I thought that this MUST be the responsibility of the employer, and not the newly-employed person? Advice anyone?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No they cannot. By law.


----------

